# Spooky Planet



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi there. I was just wondering, if anyone here has ordered from www.spookyplanet.com. They are a US based company. The reason I am asking, is because my family and I are looking into starting up the Canadian site. Anyone have any past expperiences with them?

Dustyn


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You're opening a store front?


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well we are looking into starting the Canadian site of Spookyplanet. WE are also looking into doing a seasonal store, but not this year.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

As far as seasonal stores go, I believe it's a 25k investment, 5 yr contract, they ship you what you can sell (you can't choose your inventory or set your prices) and they take back anything you don't sell.
I had a couple of spirit stores and halloween usa's order from me last year.
Funny, huh?


----------



## darklord (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey dusty
about spookyplanet don't do it check this link and pass the word to others
http://hauntworld.com/haunted_house_forums/showthread.php?t=2889


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks darklord. I am a member on Hauntworld, and I'm so glad this news about Spookyplanet came up. But thanks for posting the link for everyone else to see.


----------



## darklord (Sep 5, 2007)

no problem dusty, hope the word gets around to all haunters and everyone else.


----------

